# Honda starting problem??



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a 2005 formen,when I hit the start button it clicks one time but won't roll over.I jumped it with another battery and it did the same thing.
I can start it with the pull cord and it runs fine.
Any ideas what to look for?I don't want to take it in to the dealer.
Thanks,


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds like the starter might be hanging up. Give it a couple taps with a hammer and try it again. Make sure all your connections are clean and tight too!


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

I think you are right on,I tapped the starter and tighten power supply and it is working fine.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad I could help. You'll probably want to replace the starter because it will keep happening (usually at the worst times) and eventually tapping on it may no longer work.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Before you get to far along with the starter, how about the battery? It's most likely original? Do you ever use a 'battery tender'? That's all the more important if it sits for longer periods.

Depending on how you 'jumped it', there may not be all that much juice getting to the starter. I'd start by 'trickling' the installed battery up to full charge. 

I have a 2002 Honda Foreman on the original battery. I put the tender on at times to bring it up to a 'green light'. I know I may soon need a new battery, but the pull start is there if needed anyway.


----------



## Slider (Feb 6, 2006)

Just replace the brushes in your starter. Lots cheaper than buying a new starter.


----------



## mso795 (Feb 24, 2006)

Slider said:


> Just replace the brushes in your starter. Lots cheaper than buying a new starter.


x2 Mine did the same thing, tried cleaning them but didn't last long. No problems since I replaced the brushes.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Tightened the power supply???
If there was a loose connection this could have been your only problem. Starter might last a long time???


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

greybeard
mine did same thing last year. tapped it a few times and cleaned the post started right up.two weeks later same thing. got on e-bay and found brand new starters for 65 bucks. that fixed it ..no more problems.


----------

